# m-vcds brennen?



## nordi (24. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute,
hab ne kleine Frage. Ich habe eine datei im mvcdformat und weiß nicht, wie ich die brennen soll?! Ich hab Nero 6 und da gibt's kein menüpunkt "mvcd" oder sowas? kann ich das als svcd brennen oder was soll ich machen?

danke im vorraus aus dem kalten regnerischen köln

marius


----------



## kasper (24. Januar 2004)

Du musst es als VCD brennen.


----------



## nordi (24. Januar 2004)

Ok danke!


----------



## goredon (28. Januar 2004)

aber das haeckchen vor standart-vcd muss weg


----------

